# Dog show this weekend??



## sammi3664uk (May 18, 2009)

Any dog show's on the 19th and 20th september? in beds, northampton, herts? i know about the k9 capers but more into pedigree classes.


----------



## sacskigir (Sep 18, 2009)

any pics?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

collie rescue have one in Essex


----------



## Debbiehut (Sep 14, 2009)

A big puppy party on in Brighton 19th sept, Brighton Racecourse Freshfield Road East Sussex BN2 9XZ. 10am- 4pm.
Im going so dont forget to say hi to me and mine if you see me ....Im the one with 2 red Minpins, il be sitting under my wind/ sunshade.
XXX


----------



## Debbiehut (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi iv just got back... Wow such a long day! Had great fun met the stars of tv and radio, litriature and arts and sport.
All the stars were fab everyone of them walked amoungst the crowds and met dogs heard storys of our four legged friends.
Well organized, although did feel a little dissapointed in how many of the charity dogs won most of the classes!
But having said all that i enjoyed it, the weather could not have been better for September, lovely dog owners to chat to, and if there had been 100 Little Rocco`s made i think he would have slipped into many a pocket to be taken home haha!
Love Debs


----------

